# 1st Speeding Ticket/ Insurance ?



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

I was speeding on RT128 in MA the other day; received a ticket - as this is my first one (I've been a step 9 driver), I'm wondering what will happen to my insurance. I was certainly over the limit and have no problem paying the fine, I'm more worried about the insurance premium. What should I expect? I'm calling the carrier on Monday to get ready, but I thought someone here might be able to assist first.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: 1st Speeding Ticket/ Ins ?*

pay the fine
pay the increase in premiums
learn from this and dont speed anymore
you are not going to get advice from the guys here on how to beat/reduce the ticket.


----------



## GodblessThearmy (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: 1st Speeding Ticket/ Ins ?*



Unregistered said:


> I was speeding on RT128 in MA the other day; received a ticket - as this is my first one (I've been a step 9 driver), I'm wondering what will happen to my insurance. I was certainly over the limit and have no problem paying the fine, I'm more worried about the insurance premium. What should I expect? I'm calling the carrier on Monday to get ready, but I thought someone here might be able to assist first.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


20 days pay or appeal


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: 1st Speeding Ticket/ Ins ?*

Pay it, it won't affect your insurance, this is your freebie, one per year. Good luck


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Unregistered said:



> I was speeding on RT128 in MA the other day; received a ticket - as this is my first one (I've been a step 9 driver), I'm wondering what will happen to my insurance. I was certainly over the limit and have no problem paying the fine, I'm more worried about the insurance premium. What should I expect? I'm calling the carrier on Monday to get ready, but I thought someone here might be able to assist first.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The insurance surcharge is dictated by your insurance company, the RMV, Courts, and law enforcement have no say. I think it sucks.


----------



## MPDReserve (Jan 14, 2007)

Pay it or appeal it. Depending on the outcome, you can appeal the surcharge as well. I appealed one for an accident and won. I am not sure if you will get the same luck with a speeding ticket though.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Pay or appeal, You have the right to appeal it so why not go to court and see what happens. I am not condoning your speeding but if it is your first offense then appeal it and see what happens just remember if the court cuts you a break that does not mean you "got away with it" learn from it because next time you might not be so lucky. Slow down there is no place to go worth dying over.


----------



## C.O. I (Jul 12, 2006)

I guy I work with told me that if you send in your fine for a dollar over what it actually is that the fine remains open because now the state owes you money and it could take awhile to get that dollar back. And if the fine hasnt been closed then the insurance premium cant go up. Something to that affect. Is there any truth to this glitch in the system?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Totally false. The state will cut you a check in 30 days for the overpayment.
The other version of this is to do that but then when you get the check, don't cash it...and that keeps the "fine" open... false again.
Accounting and points systems are unrelated with regard to overpayment.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I thought we were done with the points system?? They still have steps?


----------



## GodblessThearmy (Aug 15, 2006)

Gil said:


> I thought we were done with the points system?? They still have steps?


Steps are gone. They have a new system now. 98, 99, 100 are the best category. I don't know the specifics because I left just shortly after it was implemented. But no one is a step 9 anymore.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

C.O. I said:


> I guy I work with told me that if you send in your fine for a dollar over what it actually is that the fine remains open because now the state owes you money and it could take awhile to get that dollar back. And if the fine hasnt been closed then the insurance premium cant go up. Something to that affect. Is there any truth to this glitch in the system?


Not according to Snopes.Com

http://www.snopes.com/autos/law/ticket.asp


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

First ticket is a freebie. It will not make your ins go up. However, should you receive another moving violation within the next 5 (yes, FIVE) years it will count as 2 (TWO).


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

If you are a JOL your license will be suspended 1 time no freebees!!! 500 dollars to get it reinstated. Oh ya and an insurance premium increase!


----------

